# Very Happy Birthday Mike!!!!!



## Philippa

*¡¡¡¡VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!!!*​Hope you have a really fun and relaxing day, Mike!!
Many happy returns!!
Love Philippa


----------



## Merlin

Happy Birthday Mike!!!

You are one of a kind. I appreciate your efforts in creating forum. It's a great help for a lot of people. God Bless and more power.

Keep it up!

​


----------



## superromu

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE MIKE!!!!!*


----------



## Agnès E.

*Joyeux anniversaire Mike !*

May I offer you this present, which is as old as you...​


----------



## elroy

*So many occasions in such little time...*

*All I can say is, it's all very well deserved.*

*  !كل عام وانت بالف خير *​


----------



## Artrella

*    ¡¡¡Feliz Cumple Mr Administrator!!!    *​
Para vos


----------



## Sev

Hey Mike, didn't know you were playing horn...

Joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## meili

Mr. Administrator!
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *
*MALIGAYANG KAARAWAN! *


----------



## lsp

Happy Birthday to Mike!!
Thanks for everything, enjoy your special day!​


----------



## NTFS

*^%^%^%^%^%^%^%^*
*#Happy Birhday Mike!!!!#*
*^%^%^%^%^%^%^%^*​*Thanks for this great site!!!!*

*Cherrs!*
*NTFS *​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIKE!​
Here's to many more! ​*


----------



## $orceress

hi mike!!!! happy birthday to us!!!!! may we have many more wonderful blessings to come!!!!


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday Mike!!!

So many celebrations, in so little time, let's hope you get a chance to rest


----------



## garryknight

*Happy Birthday, Mike*​ Hope you have very many more​


----------



## beatrizg

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIKE!!!!*
*HAVE A NICE DAY!!!!*​


----------



## Isotta

Happy Birthday!!!
and many happy returns!

-Z.
​


----------



## lauranazario

*Congratulations, Mike!!!!
May this year bring you closer to the happy realization of all your dictionary dreams. 

Hugs,
Laura N.*​


----------



## Rayines

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES *

*DESDE EL CONO SUR, MIKE!!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple, Chaval!

 
Come to Sheepscott and I'll cook you a lobster to celebrate!

Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## danalto

Buon commpleanno, Mike!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, Mike!*​Este día relájate mucho, ¡porque definitivamente lo tienes bien merecido!​


----------



## Estrella

Felicidades Mike!!!!!

Que Dios y la vida te colmen de bendiciones hoy y siempre.
Y gracias por haber creado una herramienta tan, pero tan importante para muchos de nosotros.

Un abrazo.


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux anniversaire, Mike. Et merci pour tout!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUR DEAR ADMINISTRATOR!!!! Hope that you'll have more and more BIRTHDAYs TO COME!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Das
gesamte
Deutschforum
und alle anderen
bedanken sich für deine
Superidee, ein Sprachenforum
zu erstellen, um vielen Menschen
das zu geben, was sie in ihrem
Leben vermisst haben. Dan-
ke schön dafür. Ich
wünsche dir
noch
einen
wun-
der-
schönen Geburts-
tag und dass sich all deine Wünsche erfüllen mögen.



The
entire
German
forum and
all the other
foreros and foreras
want to say you an amaz-
ingly big thank you for such a
super idea to create a lanuage forum in
order to give so many people that thing they missed
in their lives. Thank you very much for this here. I'd like to say
you happy birthday as well as wish you that all your wishes may come true.​


----------



## Alfry

tanti Auguri di buon compleanno Mike


----------



## Like an Angel

*Dear Mike!!*

*I hope you had a great birthday, and I hope you could stay away from your PC, at least for that day, otherwise I hope all of the forum members behaved and didn't give you to much work to do*


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everyone! I've been so busy lately, I haven't even seen this thread till now!

It really is a pleasure to be able to create and work on these dictionaries and forums for everyone. 

Mike


----------



## jaykemin

Feliz Dia De Nacimiento....


----------

